# Where are people advertising reptiles for sale



## Ghost_monkey (Jul 13, 2019)

Hi all


Just wondering where the fast majority of breeders etc are advertising reptiles now? The ban on selling animals on Facebook has killed those groups off pretty much and cant see much activity on the classifieds on this forum. There used to be so much off on Facebook, there must be some other platform I am missing out on, especially for the more interesting species that most reptile shops just don't seem to stock.


Any ideas appreciated


Thanks


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

I found my new snakes on morph market. It's mainly royal pythons though.


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

Preloved and pets4homes is only sites I use. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost_monkey (Jul 13, 2019)

thanks just had a quick look and they do cover boas etc


----------



## Ghost_monkey (Jul 13, 2019)

Ghost_monkey said:


> thanks just had a quick look and they do cover boas etc


above was regarding morph market , which i have not seen before


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

Morph market seems good, actually have some geckos on there also. 
I’m in uk so I sell my babies on 2 sites I’ve mentioned so hopefully they stay around. 
They’re changing everything now so it’s becoming a pain!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

I still only use this place to be honest.. it was THE place to buy and sell snakes, lizards or equipment etc 

I’m hoping the place makes a comeback now FaceBark has stopped selling ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Ghost_monkey said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> Just wondering where the fast majority of breeders etc are advertising reptiles now? The ban on selling animals on Facebook has killed those groups off pretty much and cant see much activity on the classifieds on this forum. There used to be so much off on Facebook, there must be some other platform I am missing out on, especially for the more interesting species that most reptile shops just don't seem to stock.
> ...


You could always do a Wanted Ad on here and hope you'll get some replies, or else suggestions of where you might find what you are looking for.

Some online sites seem to have reptiles for sale being kept in horrendous conditions or people selling overbred animals or seeking stud dogs.


----------

